

Take Care When Validating Thrift Structures in Python - flamholz
http://via-eng.tumblr.com/post/36516074836/take-care-when-validating-thrift-structures-in-python

======
smoyer
This is a known issue (but I agree with you):
<https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/THRIFT-1732>

